# DUBAI | Address Harbour Point | +250m | 66 fl | +200m | 55 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

#COMPLETED: ADDRESS HARBOUR POINT, 279m, 237m, 67F +...


Picture from Conrad hotel.




www.skyscrapercity.com





19-08-11 by Emarati 2009










20-01-07 by Bettina Lilienthal










20-06-13 by [U]Alteneiji[/U]










20-10-13 by [U]Alteneiji[/U]










20-10-15 by [U]Gabriel900[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-11 by [U]A7R[/U]


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Address Grand Creek Harbour


Guide to Address Grand Creek Harbour for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Address Grand Creek Harbour has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ARK by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------

